# Just a thought here - about the pics the ladies posted.



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2005)

Ya know - there are female lurkers too. Anyone else think it's the men's turn to show some beefcake???

*strumming fingers on computer desk*

I'm waiting gentlemen.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2005)

Wassamattah - chicken????????







I'm taunting you guys - next I'll use Sarcasm!


----------



## Stealth (Oct 20, 2005)

Yup. 


Actually, I'm just not happy with myself, and I dont tend to come out well on photos 

I suppose i could blurr up my face....


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 20, 2005)

hey, I already did my part and submitted my photos (under the BHM forum, the "Just For Fun" Thread). I would post more, but I don't think my girlfriend liked the idea.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah yeah yeah - I'm bored with all this gum flappin"!

TAKE OFF YOUR SHIRTS!!!!!!!! Let's go move move it move it move it!!


----------



## Tad (Oct 20, 2005)

Sandie;

Thing is, it is pretty clear what the guys here like seeing--BBW, any size, age, state of dress.

But what sort of guy the women here like seeing varies much more. On the FFA/BHM board I might post a pic of my belly bulging over my belt and expect it to be appreciated, but how alluring is that to a group of women with a random selection of tastes? I suspect that most prefer their beef with the fat more trimmed off. Likewise a guy who is maybe quite skinny will realize that some women like thin slight guys, but many prefer someone more muscular.

In other words, guys here cannot expect the same even level of appreciation. Which will make many shy to show off.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh please. How come when it was the women it was "all in good fun" - and now it's turned serious?

I'm sorry but this is just unreal.

What makes you think all of us who posted revealing pics weren't just as scared that we would be ridiculed????? 

I don't buy it sorry. I was having fun and hoped you guys had a sense of humor. Sorry about that.

Sandie Z



edx said:


> Sandie;
> 
> Thing is, it is pretty clear what the guys here like seeing--BBW, any size, age, state of dress.
> 
> ...


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 20, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh please. How come when it was the women it was "all in good fun" - and now it's turned serious?
> I'm sorry but this is just unreal.
> What makes you think all of us who posted revealing pics weren't just as scared that we would be ridiculed?????
> I don't buy it sorry. I was having fun and hoped you guys had a sense of humor. Sorry about that.
> Sandie Z



This is DEADLY serious, Sandie. Women should not joke, it's not feminine.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 20, 2005)

All of us guys are hurting now. Sensitive souls unlike you brash internet types. 

Seriously most of us are so homely, with such deep problems inside AND out that you should thank your lucky stars there've been so few posts.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 20, 2005)

I don't know if this counts as "beefcake"...but I thought this was funny. Let me know if you want more (digital pics are free to develop!). I could get you a pic of an FA with his shirt off, but i'm a *Christian*! Hahaha...


Jay West Coast


Hopefully I loaded this right: 

View attachment CongaSmall.jpg


----------



## Stealth (Oct 20, 2005)

I sure hope this thread DOESNT turn serious- thatd be plain sexist really. I think!

Im only hurtin cuz i just whacked my head off the door.

I know I have some pics around somewhere...


----------



## NFA (Oct 20, 2005)

edx said:


> Sandie;
> 
> Thing is, it is pretty clear what the guys here like seeing--BBW, any size, age, state of dress.
> 
> But what sort of guy the women here like seeing varies much more.



Well, yes, but what sort of guy YOU are doesn't vary much at all, though. Its not like you can do that much to make a specific appeal. Photos aren't just about showing off, you know.


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 20, 2005)

Beefcake? I'm more like minute steak...

Wait - that's not what I mean! Umm...err...


----------



## Ivy (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm with Sandie..

Come on!! Let's see what you've got! :eat2:


----------



## Ivy (Oct 20, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> This is DEADLY serious, Sandie. Women should not joke, it's not feminine.



hahaha!  this made me LOL real hard.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2005)

OK, guys. I did it - now it's your turn.

Check out my profile.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 20, 2005)

Hahaha, thats a good one, Wayne....something to aspire to, really.....


----------



## Jes (Oct 20, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> Hahaha, thats a good one, Wayne....something to aspire to, really.....



*Thud*
and with that, I just passed out.


----------



## Tad (Oct 21, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh please. How come when it was the women it was "all in good fun" - and now it's turned serious?
> 
> I'm sorry but this is just unreal.



Sorry about that, I guess I'm not good at the light conversation. Actually it was in general a poorly written post, because I forgot to actually ask the question that prompted me to post. So I'll correct that here:

When you say you want to see beefsteak, let's be clear: do you only want to see hunky guys, or do you want to see any guy, thin, fat, young old, whatever? 

That is what I was not clear on. Sorry that I got all pedantic on the subject.

-Ed


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 21, 2005)

edx said:


> When you say you want to see beefsteak, let's be clear: do you only want to see hunky guys, or do you want to see any guy, thin, fat, young old, whatever?



Are you always this literal?? LOL Caus I'm married to a Tech Writer - I can speak - Literal.  I said *beefcake* That means any man. If I meant young good looking men only - I would have said that or used the word stud. K? LOL



> hat I was not clear on. Sorry that I got all pedantic on the subject.
> 
> -Ed



Is that past tense? I wouldsay you still are. LOL This was supposed to be fun and a joke. Like how about a pose of you shirtless with a Zorro mask?

LOL:eat2:


----------



## Jes (Oct 21, 2005)

edx said:


> In other words, guys here cannot expect the same even level of appreciation. Which will make many shy to show off.




I just now saw this:
personally, i'm not going to look at any of these pictures* and then, you know, *wink*wink*, so for me, the point is seeing them, putting names with faces, enjoying the creativity, and mostly, getting tit for tat. Some of us did it, now some of you do it. Period. 

*one picture here keeps driving me crazy and i'll admit i keep clicking on it.


----------



## Jes (Oct 21, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> What makes you think all of us who posted revealing pics weren't just as scared that we would be ridiculed?????
> 
> 
> Sandie Z




right? no one even told me mine was a nice picture (albeit, i wasn't naked and that might be the rub) and i have maaaany issues with photos of myself.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 21, 2005)

Jes said:


> right? no one even told me mine was a nice picture (albeit, i wasn't naked and that might be the rub) and i have maaaany issues with photos of myself.




Oh Jes I'm sorry. I thought I told you I liked your pic. It was nice to see the other side of your face!! So anyway - do you have a body below your neck??


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 21, 2005)

Jes said:


> *one picture here keeps driving me crazy and i'll admit i keep clicking on it.



I told Wayne he was gonna drive women nuts with that Doggie strategically placed! LMAO!


----------



## Jes (Oct 21, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh Jes I'm sorry. I thought I told you I liked your pic. It was nice to see the other side of your face!! So anyway - do you have a body below your neck??



now, i just need one of the guys to say it was nice, and i can move on from my pity party of one...


now i'm confused. the pic i thought i posted WAS the whole me, sitting (clothed, it was October) on the beach. I can't figure this damned contraption out and I keep having to ask other people for help. It's like the Way Back Machine and I keep setting it wrong! 

thanks sandie. and i didn't specifically say so, but the photo you posted several days ago was not only beautiful to look at but beautiful in the way it communicated a new, and important, and very accurate reality about your sexy self! i'm surprised i couldn't see your balls in that shot, b/c they are huge (go you)! or as a feminist, should I say: your ovaries!


----------



## Jes (Oct 21, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I told Wayne he was gonna drive women nuts with that Doggie strategically placed! LMAO!




very cute. not totally correct, but very cute!
(i must say, though, wayne's shot really did amuse me)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 21, 2005)

Well... I can post you this pic, but I wouldn't say beefcake . It also isn't of the best quality, because it's a palm pilot pic....  

View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 21, 2005)

Ok, ok, I promise I'll do one when I feel a bit better. I'm feeling sick right now, but in a few days, maybe.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 21, 2005)

Jes said:


> now, i just need one of the guys to say it was nice, and i can move on from my pity party of one...
> 
> 
> now i'm confused. the pic i thought i posted WAS the whole me, sitting (clothed, it was October) on the beach. I can't figure this damned contraption out and I keep having to ask other people for help. It's like the Way Back Machine and I keep setting it wrong!
> ...


Hey, I must have thought nicely of it, right? Or else I wouldn't have done the work to edit it for you!

And I have the feeling that the pic referred to with the face only was the reversed version of your avatar pic that somebody else posted.


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 21, 2005)

I love using this pic  Click if you _dare_ beef_cake_ Yes, that is most definately a wig.


----------



## Jes (Oct 22, 2005)

ataraxia said:


> Hey, I must have thought nicely of it, right? Or else I wouldn't have done the work to edit it for you!
> 
> And I have the feeling that the pic referred to with the face only was the reversed version of your avatar pic that somebody else posted.




i think you're right--on both counts!


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 22, 2005)

Can't fathom why you would want it, but oh well <shrug> 

View attachment beefcake.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 22, 2005)

Zandoz said:


> Can't fathom why you would want it, but oh well <shrug>




LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Jes (Oct 22, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> I could get you a pic of an FA with his shirt off, but i'm a *Christian*! Hahaha...




God won't mind. 

I swear it.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 22, 2005)

Jes said:


> God won't mind.
> 
> I swear it.


My goddess would probably love it. 

I, on the other hand, wouldn't really care, since I'm not an FFA.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 22, 2005)

Jes said:


> God won't mind.
> 
> I swear it.




<Oh, there is another pic a-comin'...>


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 22, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> Ok, here it is. Your freakin' FA-beefcake. Don't laugh, its just regular ol me, straight outta the shower.
> 
> Damn I'm so naughty, but it feels sooo good.....hahaha
> 
> ...




Wooohoooooo Jay -- you should be naughty all the time, don't deny the good feeling


----------



## Kimberleigh (Oct 22, 2005)

Thank you, thank you, thank you.

Cute, funny, a little buff, a LOT real....just how I like men.


----------



## Jes (Oct 22, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> Ok, here it is. Your freakin' FA-beefcake. Don't laugh, its just regular ol me, straight outta the shower.
> 
> Damn I'm so naughty, but it feels sooo good.....hahaha
> 
> ...




oh, to be a teal green towel in Oregon...

you may feel naughty, but I feel distinctly tingly.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 22, 2005)

JAY,

*swooooon* THUD!

How old did you say you were?? LOL 

Sandie Z


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 23, 2005)

Here's me and my oversized head (holding a framed collection of art by BBW arteest supreme Leigh Young).


----------



## Carrie (Oct 23, 2005)

Les Toil said:


> Here's me and my oversized head (holding a framed collection of art by BBW arteest supreme Leigh Young).




How totally adorable! 


Oh, and Leigh's artwork is very nice, too.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 23, 2005)

Well, I wouldn't call it "beefcake" by any means, but there is now a pic of me in my profile. And it's not even a faceless fractal thing either.  So if you were wondering just who this nutcase is that's been terrorizing Dimensions with philosophy, Discordianism, and occultism, you're in luck.

I was at my mom's place tonight and she had this from her latest roll that was just developed (yeah, they're old fashioned - no digital). Since I don't have a camera at all, it seemed the proper opportunity.

Knock yourselves out.


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Oct 24, 2005)

There I was, innocently perusing through this thread .... and Jay's picture meets my eyes... and my pupils dilate... and i almost fell of my chair. Jay, I take this moment to acknowledge your gorgeousness... phew. it's going to take me a while to get over that one! x


----------



## Stealth (Oct 24, 2005)

Dayumn.

Looks like i need to be more open bout myself! 

I'll see what I can do for you ladies. Just promise to call me the sexiest thing you ever did see, okay?


Right.

I don't have any pics of me as a whole on here, but I DO got some pics of me a few pounds ago, wearing extremely tight trousies.

Post it here? or post it in the FFA forum?  (By the way, I'm not all that large at say 224lbs  )


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 24, 2005)

Stealth said:


> Dayumn.
> 
> Looks like i need to be more open bout myself!
> 
> ...


Place it in your profile, so only registered members can see it.


----------



## Stealth (Oct 24, 2005)

Nah... this pic only shows my waist- and its a bit naff.. I want a decent pic to place in my profile  Pitty I dont have any sort of a decent camera just yet.


----------



## Jes (Oct 24, 2005)

Stealth said:


> Nah... this pic only shows my waist- and its a bit naff.. I want a decent pic to place in my profile  Pitty I dont have any sort of a decent camera just yet.




draw us a little stick-figure sketch 'til you've got a real shot. I'm feeling more desperate than usual, this morning!


----------



## Stealth (Oct 24, 2005)

Okiedokie!!!

I done did one better 

.....

DORGH. I cant find how you lot post yer images >.<;;


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 24, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> Wooohoooooo Jay -- you should be naughty all the time, don't deny the good feeling




Thanks Valentine! First time I've done something like this, but I can see why they say it feels good! It IS hard to deny! 

Jay West Coast


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 24, 2005)

Kimberleigh said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you.
> 
> Cute, funny, a little buff, a LOT real....just how I like men.




Kimberleigh,

You're welcome, you're welcome, you're welcome. And thanks for the complement! I'm suprised how much you can deduce about me from so little information....but you sure do know how to complement a guy!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 24, 2005)

Jes said:


> oh, to be a teal green towel in Oregon...
> 
> you may feel naughty, but I feel distinctly tingly.




Jes,
I'm glad I can make you feel, ahem, *good*....when I'm *bad*! However, as little as Oregon is, there ARE a lot of green towels in this state...but I can imagine which one you're talking about! 

Jay West Coast


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 24, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> Thanks Valentine! First time I've done something like this, but I can see why they say it feels good! It IS hard to deny!
> 
> Jay West Coast



Anytime Jay Feel free to go for a second time  (denial is highly overrated)


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 24, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> JAY,
> 
> *swooooon* THUD!
> 
> ...



Sandie,

Thanks for the reply! This thread was your idea anyway, so I thought I'd help out with your idea. It was a good one...so many hot girls post their pics up here, and not many guys do, or a least not of the same kind. I always figured that no one really wanted to see a guy depicted like that, at least not around here. But since you called us FA's chicken....well, no one calls us chicken and gets away with it! Besides, it was fun taking the pic (timers are great) and it was flattering to hear such hot girls reply about it!

So I'm glad that you dug the pic. I admit, I'm no Wayne, but not all of us can be  And I'm 23. _But_ I keep getting *older*! 

Jay West Coast


----------



## Jes (Oct 24, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> Sandie,
> 
> Thanks for the reply! This thread was your idea anyway, so I thought I'd help out with your idea. It was a good one...so many hot girls post their pics up here, and not many guys do, or a least not of the same kind. I always figured that no one really wanted to see a guy depicted like that, at least not around here. But since you called us FA's chicken....well, no one calls us chicken and gets away with it! Besides, it was fun taking the pic (timers are great) and it was flattering to hear such hot girls reply about it!
> 
> ...




23? You're PERFECT! And I'm beginning to care about you in a way that's illegal in at least 14 states and 1 protectorate!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 24, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> JAY,
> 
> *swooooon* THUD!
> 
> ...




Maybe a better questions is "So, do you like older women" tee hee hee


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 24, 2005)

nicolethefantastic said:


> There I was, innocently perusing through this thread .... and Jay's picture meets my eyes... and my pupils dilate... and i almost fell of my chair. Jay, I take this moment to acknowledge your gorgeousness... phew. it's going to take me a while to get over that one! x



Nicole!

 Dammit! Guys aren't supposed to blush! It's not masculine! Hahaha... 
You're story cracked me up! But I guess that's what Sandie was hoping for when she started this thread...
See?! We F.A.'s are nice, attractive guys! Thanks for the compliment, Nicole! 

Jay West Coast


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 24, 2005)

It is so good to be bad.


----------



## Stealth (Oct 25, 2005)

And I still cant get my images to show... Am i missing something? *spots icons*





Hmmm.. Gifs not allowed?





Well, they are now, in Firefox at least!

EDIT; If GIFS aren't allowed, Mods might want to fix the above work-around.


----------



## Jes (Oct 25, 2005)

Stealth said:


> oh, and heres that pic that doesnt show much. Maybe it belongs in the FFA forum? Or perhaps nowhere, and I should get a better camera?




Pretty!

Jes


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 25, 2005)

yummy beefcake
*drools*



Jay West Coast said:


> Ok, here it is. Your freakin' FA-beefcake. Don't laugh, its just regular ol me, straight outta the shower.
> 
> Damn I'm so naughty, but it feels sooo good.....hahaha
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Chicklets! <smile pokes out from bright red face> 


Jay WC


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 25, 2005)

Maybe ChickletsBBW has the right idea with the drooling.. Becasue surelly the nice guy Jay is, he would not want all of us cute girls drooling all over.. Maybe lend us his towel?? LOL ! Awesome pic..


----------



## Jes (Oct 25, 2005)

I also think he mentioned taking another shot at some point, and let me be the first to offer my help as a photographer. Or towel holder. Or, really, anything. I could strip down to the towel, and then hold the camera...well, whatever.

And personally, I'd stilll like to see a few more photos in profiles, just so that I can dole out more accolades. It feels nice acknowledging peoples' efforts.


----------



## Zoe (Oct 25, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> Ok, here it is. Your freakin' FA-beefcake. Don't laugh, its just regular ol me, straight outta the shower.
> 
> Damn I'm so naughty, but it feels sooo good.....hahaha
> 
> ...



Wow! Had to look what made the others give great comments...  And what I found... such a good looking FA! You almost make me, a long time BHM admirer, drool too!  Keep on being naughty!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 25, 2005)

Jes said:


> I also think he mentioned taking another shot at some point, and let me be the first to offer my help as a photographer. Or towel holder. Or, really, anything. I could strip down to the towel, and then hold the camera...well, whatever.
> 
> And personally, I'd stilll like to see a few more photos in profiles, just so that I can dole out more accolades. It feels nice acknowledging peoples' efforts.



Can I be your assistant?? huh huh, can I?  

Jay darlin' you have no idea what you've started/gotten yourself into *wink wink*


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 25, 2005)

Stealth said:


> oh, and heres that pic that doesnt show much. Maybe it belongs in the FFA forum? Or perhaps nowhere, and I should get a better camera?




Very Nice!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 25, 2005)

Stealth said:


> And I still cant get my images to show... Am i missing something? *spots icons*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm very good potential Stealth, I'd say a better camera (with timer) and give us a larger shot - at least from the waist up


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 25, 2005)

*What a hunk!! Gorgeous even.*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 25, 2005)

Jay,

I am a shameless flirt. Hubby knows this and he's fine with it. LOL 

So - How _*DO*_ you feel about older women??????????????

*wink* *wink* 

You know what Mae West said - "When I'm good I'm good - but when I'm bad I'm better!":smitten: 

Sandie Z:kiss2: 





Jay West Coast said:


> Sandie,
> 
> Thanks for the reply! This thread was your idea anyway, so I thought I'd help out with your idea. It was a good one...so many hot girls post their pics up here, and not many guys do, or a least not of the same kind. I always figured that no one really wanted to see a guy depicted like that, at least not around here. But since you called us FA's chicken....well, no one calls us chicken and gets away with it! Besides, it was fun taking the pic (timers are great) and it was flattering to hear such hot girls reply about it!
> 
> ...


----------



## moonvine (Oct 25, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> So - How _*DO*_ you feel about older women??????????????
> 
> *wink* *wink*



As a completely single and unattached older woman, I would love to hear the answer to this as well.

Have you ever thought about moving to Texas?


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 25, 2005)

moonvine said:


> As a completely single and unattached older woman, I would love to hear the answer to this as well.
> 
> Have you ever thought about moving to Texas?



Please make a nice looooong pitstop in Oklahoma if you do!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 25, 2005)

Jeannie said:


> Please make a nice looooong pitstop in Oklahoma if you do!




Well Ladies it looks like Jay is gonna be a very busy boy! LOLOL

Jay I got one word for ya - *ROADTRIP!*


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Oct 25, 2005)

it's going to have to be more than just a roadtrip... how about a round the world tour?! that way you can see the world.... and all it's beautiful bbw's hahaha. It seems we all wouldn't mind sharing you.


----------



## Jes (Oct 25, 2005)

nicolethefantastic said:


> it's going to have to be more than just a roadtrip... how about a round the world tour?! that way you can see the world.... and all it's beautiful bbw's hahaha. It seems we all wouldn't mind sharing you.




Ladies, deep down, I'm a humanitarian. I only want to help, if you know what I'm saying. Sharing is a virtue. Charity begins at home. Under a moist green towel. Let's all help our sisters.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 25, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Jay,
> 
> I am a shameless flirt. Hubby knows this and he's fine with it. LOL
> 
> ...



Ahem. Well.

Let see...I've been...ahem...involved with ...women as old as 31, and I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy it...:eat2: 

And as to travelling, anyone who has ever checked out my profile saw that I listed it first amoung hobbies...that's no accident 

If I had more time to do it, I sure would love it  

Oh, and check out Dan ex Machina's profile if you're looking for more beefcake!

Jay West Coast


----------



## Jes (Oct 25, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> And as to travelling, anyone who has ever checked out my profile saw that I listed it first amoung hobbies...that's no accident
> 
> 
> Jay West Coast



Riiiight. Jay? I don't read your profile for the articles, k?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 26, 2005)

Jay, Jay, Jay - LOL

31 is a mear babe in the woods. How do you feel about women over 40?? 

You are too cute for words!

Sandie Z





Jay West Coast said:


> Ahem. Well.
> 
> Let see...I've been...ahem...involved with ...women as old as 31, and I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy it...:eat2:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aliena (Oct 26, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> OK, guys. I did it - now it's your turn.
> 
> Check out my profile.




Oh Wayne, that's priceless. I hope Sandie doesn't mind me saying, but that's a great pic and I'm sure the bear got a thrill!!  Thanks for putting a smile on my face!!


----------



## Aliena (Oct 26, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> I love using this pic  Click if you _dare_ beef_cake_ Yes, that is most definately a wig.


Now that's a manly man!! What's that song from 'Orgasmo'? Oh yeah, "...now your a man, a manny, manny, man, now your a man, a manny, manny, man...now your a maaaan...manny, mahhhnnnn!!"

Great pic!!


----------



## Carrie (Oct 26, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> Oh, and check out Dan ex Machina's profile if you're looking for more beefcake!



Dan's geeky beefcake. Geekcake? Whatever, he's good stuff. 






Hee.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 26, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> Ahem. Well.
> 
> Let see...I've been...ahem...involved with ...women as old as 31, and I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy it...:eat2:
> 
> Jay West Coast



I think that's a wonderful age


----------



## seavixen (Oct 26, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> And I'm 23. _But_ I keep getting *older*!
> 
> Jay West Coast



Gasp, I thought I had the only 23-year-old FA in Oregon, and I had to import him.

Amazing.


----------



## Tad (Oct 26, 2005)

Just by the way, I never said I'd never post a pic....unfortunately it took me a few days to verify that, after changing computers and work computers in the last while, the only pics I still have electronically were a few I took to hopefully amuse the ladies on the FFA/BHM board. Of those, only one comes close to showing my face. By process of elimination, I guess that is the pic that I show. So for the next little while it is up on my profile.

But I wouldn't call it beefcake ;-)

-Ed


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 26, 2005)

haha.. ok.. i can't let this one pass.. or maybe it's just me that wants him to just lose the towel in general?? *evil grin* (or maybe it's NOT just me) 
:smitten: 



blueeyedevie said:


> Maybe ChickletsBBW has the right idea with the drooling.. Becasue surelly the nice guy Jay is, he would not want all of us cute girls drooling all over.. Maybe lend us his towel?? LOL ! Awesome pic..


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll second that to what moonvine said.. think about moving to Texas.. AUSTIN to be more specific hehe 





moonvine said:


> As a completely single and unattached older woman, I would love to hear the answer to this as well.
> 
> Have you ever thought about moving to Texas?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

ChickletsBBW said:


> I'll second that to what moonvine said.. think about moving to Texas.. AUSTIN to be more specific hehe



I hear Austin is the best city in Texas, as my brother went to college there...now if I only knew if there were some BBW's there ....


And when are "y'all" gonna check out the Northwest? The beaches and the mountains are beautiful....just a deficit of well-rounded women:wubu: ....


Jay


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

I have friends in Portland, OR and Tacoma, WA that I'd love to see one day, but no immediate plans. Also planning on moving to Vancouver at some point. The whole area is just gorgeous, from pictures I've seen.


----------



## Jes (Nov 11, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> I hear Austin is the best city in Texas, as my brother went to college there...now if I only knew if there were some BBW's there ....
> 
> 
> And when are "y'all" gonna check out the Northwest? The beaches and the mountains are beautiful....just a deficit of well-rounded women:wubu: ....
> ...




I missed my chance to see Portland Ore a few years back. Crazy story: the heir to the Teddy Bear fortune (i.e., the great grandson of the couple who invented and sold the very first teddy bear) wanted to marry me and move me out west (which is a nutty, nutty story in and of itself and best told over a pitcher of beer and with much eye rolling). He lived in Oregon. Now I'm kind of scared to go out there.


----------



## vix (Nov 11, 2005)

I think Jay has a fan club 

Very cute, ever fancied visiting the UK, I'm sure my hubby wouldn't mind, well maybe he would but hey 

more pics from the rest of you guys please:wubu:


----------



## Jes (Nov 11, 2005)

vix said:


> I think Jay has a fan club



I'm not just a member, I'm the president and CEO!


----------



## vix (Nov 11, 2005)

LMAO Jes I can't help but giggle at your posts.

You are one funny lady, you should write a book just on you outlook at life.

It would be a best seller, I would definately buy it 

Now you go get that towel:smitten:


----------



## Jes (Nov 11, 2005)

Awww, thanks boobookitty! I've been told to write before, but I wouldn't have a clue what! I'm more funny in a spontaneous Chatty Cathy way, I think. All my writing has been academic (non-fiction). It would break down quickly if I tried to pen a narrative. But I'm fun over beers and chatting. And so I suggest that anyone in Philly who wants to chat over beers look me up! Why not? I like you all (and by all I mean most), so I'll buy the first round, Dimensions. For EVERYONE!


----------



## old_dogsoldier (Nov 11, 2005)

vix said:


> I think Jay has a fan club




I think Jay has set the bar way too high for the rest of us. I fear he has skewed the curve.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 11, 2005)

vix said:


> I think Jay has a fan club
> 
> :



We can't help ourselves:smitten:


----------



## Jes (Nov 11, 2005)

old_dogsoldier said:


> I think Jay has set the bar way too high for the rest of us. I fear he has skewed the curve.



Lady, I have already told you that when I first read you, I developed a fast crushlet, and was genuinely disappointed to hear you were married. So no more blubbering.


----------



## old_dogsoldier (Nov 11, 2005)

Jes said:


> Lady, I have already told you that when I first read you, I developed a fast crushlet, and was genuinely disappointed to hear you were married. So no more blubbering.



Tell that to Fuschia. She not only called me an old windbag; she implied I wasn't ladylike.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 12, 2005)

old_dogsoldier said:


> I think Jay has set the bar way too high for the rest of us. I fear he has skewed the curve.



No way, man! There are TONS of FA's on this board who are a lot hotter than I am--they should just start posting up pics in their profiles! 

<pokes and nods conspicuously>


Jay West Coast


----------

